# Anyone know anything about this jar?



## 24tesla (May 29, 2013)

I have a skinny jar, with lid that is embossed on the side with D. Auerbach & Sons New York, U.S.A.
  I have no clue what it was used for, or how old it is. Any info would be great. Found at the grandparents house when cleaning up after they had passed.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2013)

I'm going to GUESS that it contained wafer type candy. I repeat, this is simply a guess.


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2013)

Hello Kevin,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us your jar. Auerbach & Sons were confectioners, so botlguy / Jim is right on top of it. It held something sweet. Perhaps cocoa...

 "D. Auerbach and Sons of New York offered an array of bars including Auerbach Chocolate Marshmallow, Auerbach Chocolate Pineapple Fruit, Auerbach Chocolate Cocoanut Cream." From Candy Professor.


----------



## 24tesla (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, and the replies. I had looked up the company and kept finding info pointing to it being a candy company, but was confused on what might have been stored in a small jar like this.


----------



## katelynrose27 (Aug 30, 2016)

*This is from my family's candy store.*

This is from my family's candy store. Are you willing to sell this?  I would love love love to buy this from you please. My mom's brother took everything from the family storage unit and we have nothing left. Please please please!!!
Thanks,
Katelyn






24tesla said:


> I have a skinny jar, with lid that is embossed on the side with D. Auerbach & Sons New York, U.S.A.
> I have no clue what it was used for, or how old it is. Any info would be great. Found at the grandparents house when cleaning up after they had passed.


----------



## Robm00923 (Jan 27, 2019)

*D. Auerbach & Son's 12 sided embossed Jar*



katelynrose27 said:


> This is from my family's candy store. Are you willing to sell this?  I would love love love to buy this from you please. My mom's brother took everything from the family storage unit and we have nothing left. Please please please!!!
> Thanks,
> Katelyn


 

 If this Jar Hasn't been sold I dug one that is or sale Digger Rob...txt only to (513)372-1896 or email robm00923@gmail.com thanks Rob


----------

